# Congrats Karaya



## NJN (Oct 1, 2008)

Good job Ray with the EMS Photo Contest.

http://emsresponder.com/article/article.jsp?id=8297&siteSection=1

-NJN


----------



## karaya (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you very much for the congrats NJ!  I just found out this was on EMS Responder just a short while ago.  I'm looking forward to going to the EMS Expo in Vegas this month!

Thanks again!

Ray


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 1, 2008)

Way to go!


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats Ray!


----------



## karaya (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks again gang!

Ray


----------



## daedalus (Oct 2, 2008)

I find myself a fan! Congrats Ray this is very cool.


----------



## Jon (Oct 2, 2008)

Cool, Ray.

At some point, we need to meet... so you can autograph my textbooks!


----------



## karaya (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you daedalus and Jon!  Jon, are you attending the EMS Expo in Vegas this month?

Ray


----------



## MMiz (Oct 3, 2008)

That's awesome.  Congrats!


----------



## Jon (Oct 5, 2008)

karaya said:


> Thank you daedalus and Jon!  Jon, are you attending the EMS Expo in Vegas this month?
> 
> Ray


No... I'll probably be going to Baltimore again next year... but Vegas is too much!


----------



## karaya (Oct 5, 2008)

Jon said:


> No... I'll probably be going to Baltimore again next year... but Vegas is too much!


 
I was at EMS Today in Baltimore this year and will probably go back next year.  Will try to meet up with you then.

Thanks again,

Ray


----------



## daedalus (Oct 5, 2008)

Remember guys, Jon is a little young for Vegas 

jk


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 5, 2008)

Good one Ray!

Cheers Joy


----------



## karaya (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you both, MMiz and enjoynz!  I do appreciate your comments.  And joy I do have that book for you.  I'll check with my publisher tomorrow to see if they can send it to you on their dime.  If not, I'll send you one of my copies.

Again, thanks much gang!!


----------



## Jon (Oct 5, 2008)

karaya said:


> I was at EMS Today in Baltimore this year and will probably go back next year.  Will try to meet up with you then.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Ray


Ray... This was the first year since turning 21 that I made it to a convention. Remember... most of the meetings and business transpires after hours... in establishments that serve ETOH.

And the sales reps love to buy you stuff.


----------



## karaya (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think a bought a single meal at the EMS Today conference.  I attended a dinner by Brady publishing and on two occasions another organization that I do presentations for picked up the tab as well as another one of my publishers.  And of course, there was plenty of ETOH on those tabs!

You're right, if you hob-nob with the right people you can pretty free load your way through a conference!


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 6, 2008)

karaya said:


> Thank you both, MMiz and enjoynz!  I do appreciate your comments.  And joy I do have that book for you.  I'll check with my publisher tomorrow to see if they can send it to you on their dime.  If not, I'll send you one of my copies.
> 
> Again, thanks much gang!!



Thanks Ray, you are a gem!
Cheers Joy


----------

